# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  Connector and Slingshot Open-sourced and Free

## Inprise

http://joyeur.com/2007/07/13/connect...urced-and-free

به کمک این دو محصول میشه برنامه های وب Rails رو مثل برنامه های مستقل منتشر کرد و این یعنی یکبار بنویس و بصورت Application یا Weblication منتشر کن . من تصمیم داشتم برای آخرین کاری که انجام دادم حتی Connector را بخرم که حالا ضرورتی نداره ! مجموعه راه حلهای Joynet کمک میکنن برنامه نویسی برای وب واقعی تر از بازی کردن با یه سری دستور سمت سرور و تعدادی تگ باشه و هر چند اینو مدیون روبی است اما بهر حال Open Source شدنش باعث میشه گسترش بیشتری پیدا کنه و همه ما نتیجهء چنین اتفاقی رو میدونیم ...

 :تشویق:

----------

